# Suche Internetseite mit über 1000 Flyern



## resniz (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hab vor ca. einem Jahr mal ne Flyer entworfen und damals ziemlich viele Anregungen von einer Webseite bekommen. Dort waren so bestimmt an die 1000 Flyer ausgestellt die man gemütlich anschauen konnte. 

Leider kann ich die Adresse nirgends mehr finden. Der Versuch über google fündig zu werden haben leider nicht eingeschlagen.

Wenn jemand Seiten in dieser Art kennt, so bitte den Link hier posten.
Schon mal herzlichen Dank!

Gruß Resniz


----------



## versuch13 (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 hier findest du ca. 600 Flyer:

http://www.deinflyer.de/


 greetz


----------



## resniz (12. Mai 2005)

Danke Dir
ging ja echt flott

Gruß


----------

